# Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS10 - Touch problems



## Pentheo (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,
just bought a Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS10 and I'm not sure it's working right.
It has no touch functions. The icons for touch zoom and touch shutter are not shown on the display. I can't drag photos either in playback mode.
On the other hand, I do can calibrate the display and I can use the big buttons REC, GPS, Settings, etc on the display, so it doesn't seem to be a problem with the display.
Not sure if the problem could be the firmware or some configuration that enables or disables the touch functions (that I can't find).
Any suggestions before I ship it back to the store?
Thanks in advance
Pentheo


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

have you tried updating the firmware?
If that doesn't work I would send it back - doesn't seem to be a wide problem - can't find any other posts elsewhere with this so may be just your camera :sigh:


----------

